# Ics For Iconia?



## JoshDB (Aug 2, 2011)

http://androidcommunity.com/acer-iconia-tabs-to-get-ice-cream-sandwich-update-next-year-20111024/

Seems so, although it's from an unofficial source. I'm actually hoping to get it sooner than that, since Acer doesn't seem to have a custom UI planned, and they've been pretty top-notch about updating the Iconia series thus far. Maybe the Iconia could get some lovin's from the next iteration of CM? Here's hoping.


----------



## mystikalrush (Jun 13, 2011)

Well were in the projected launch date I hope this happens. My acer tab needs ICS!

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## briandigital (Oct 16, 2011)

well if u guys are rooted with a custom recovery, there is a site that had a great ICS rom, been my daily for a month now, pm me if your intrested not sure how this site is about sharing links


----------

